# how do we install the flash player plugin for Firefox and other browsers on FreeBSD 8



## xsilentmurmurx (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey everyone How does one go about installing the flash player plugin for browsers, so websites like Youtube and the like, can work properly? I cannot find a port/package for it in portage.. any suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2010)

xsilentmurmurx said:
			
		

> I cannot find a port/package for it in portage.. any suggestions?



Yeah, stop looking at gentoo packages.

www/linux-f10-flashplugin10


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 1, 2010)

FreeBSD doesn't have 'portage'. Anyway: look in the HowTo forum, or more in general: this forum has a Search function.


----------



## xsilentmurmurx (Feb 1, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yeah, stop looking at gentoo packages.
> 
> www/linux-f10-flashplugin10



haha my bad I come from a Gentoo background, well kinda.. I dabble in it.. so terminology was confused a bit there

and thanks! ill try this


----------



## jnbek (Feb 1, 2010)

I found http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/desktop-browsers.html to be extremely helpful last night when testing in VirtualBox, YouTube played me Opeth and Phil Keaggy without a hitch.


----------

